# digital video recorder



## karta222 (Jun 6, 2008)

how i can record live tv programme without using tv tuner card(pc)?
what is DVR ? is it avlble in market(mumbai) and wats its price?
it is something like VCR and does it have its own memory (harddisk?)

any dth service like tata sky/dish tv/ big tv(reliance) offer such type of recording facilty?

pl.guide me

thanx


----------



## Carnage13 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think u r telling about pvr not dvr right.Its personal video recorder.Price arround 8k+ its having hard disk based storage and having dvd writter too in certain model.It is also a setup box.I don't think it is better than pc capturing.but it is simple only thats it


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 7, 2008)

Wrong Section
AFAIK DVR is for recording from TV . For recording from PC you will need tv tuner card
No DTH provider offer such facility. 
IPTV offers you the facility of TimeShift TV where you can watch a program telecasted in the recent past after its actual telecast but the recording is at the service provider's side


----------

